

Did Facebook copy IMDB for their redesign? - KleinmanB
http://brandonk.com/?p=248

======
larrik
So, putting a row of pictures makes it a "copy"? That's a bit of a stretch.

~~~
KleinmanB
They moved all your personal info under the name display, the row of pictures
is exactly the same as imdb in; placement, spacing and size. It visually looks
the same and it was a fairly large departure from the previous design.
Something served as the template.

